# Deer Feeding Troughs



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know who might have these for sale. I want it to hold 150 lbs or more, be well built and have a roof. Yes, i know you can make them but honestly time is an issue. I've driven by a place around Marion, AL coming back from Tuscaloosa but can't remember the the guys name. I heard someone in Wilcox County made them as well.

These are for the land I hunt in Dallas County.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Something like this?


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

barry there is a place in pace next to walmart that used to post on here that builds what you are lookin for. i dont know any details but if you are in that neck of the world it would be worth checking out


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Coop in Jay had some almost exactly like that a while back.

Have you ever looked at a buck eye feeder? Alot cheaper.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen them at the coop on Hwy 59 north of foley, but just south of I10....Robertsdale maybe??


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Coop in Jay had some almost exactly like that a while back.
> 
> Have you ever looked at a buck eye feeder? Alot cheaper.


 
Got a buckeye feeder last year. it is great but don't feed any pellets in it even the rain sheild proten pellet will swell with the rain and klog it up.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

saltgrass said:


> Got a buckeye feeder last year. it is great but don't feed any pellets in it even the rain sheild proten pellet will swell with the rain and klog it up.


You would still need a roof/cover for pellets. Corn no worries


----------



## sleeper0715 (May 7, 2008)

Racine feed in Robertysdale has had them in the past I don't know if they have them now but a phone call will find out.


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw some on Craigslist last night. Either Pensacola or mobile, I think. Hope this helps.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I saw the ones in Mobile area on Craigslist. I think they were in Creola. They looked cheaply made though. I called the guy that normally has the feeders by Walmart. They are out now but plan on making some more next week...

What's the rule of thumb on number of feeders per acres?

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

How many feed troughs should I have if we have two 500 acre sections? Total of 1000 acres. The sections are about a quarter mile apart...

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Barry, Donnies farmer Billy Mcurdie sells them at his house in White Hall


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I know its been a while but I saw these and it made me think of this thread.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/2532050085.html

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/2514640574.html


----------

